# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  ¿ Cementerio nuclear ?

## Xuquer

Ante la polémica desatada estos dias me surge la pregunta y la duda,  ¿ estamos deacuerdo con que se instale un cementerio nuclear ?  como ? donde ?  porque ?

Como estamos viendo hay gente, alcaldes y concejales, que están de acuerdo en "acogerlos" dentro de su termino municipal, otros que no.

Mi opinión es que si hemos creado y aguantado las núcleares ahora debemos cargar con sus consecuencias, ¿ donde ? pues consensuadamente y sobre todo donde han "disfrutado"de los beneficios económicos de las centrales...
El tema es extenso, venga, sin acaloramientos y sin posiciones extremas discutamos y abramos este debate  :Smile: 


Que opinías ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Como bien dices si tenemos centrales nucleares, tenemos que almacenar los residuos en algún sitio nos guste o no.
Yo voy mucho a Flix, a 6 km. de Ascó, y allí la mayoría de la gente está en contra. Según dicen en Ascó también, pero seguramente si le conceden el cementerio todo el mundo querrá subirse al carro del trabajo y las compensaciones. Las ventajas por tener la central nuclear en su término se ve que han sido bastantes.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

En El Cabril(Cordoba) se encuentra un cementero nuclear. Está en plena Sierra de Hornachuelos y muy bien camuflado. Pero a él no pueden llegar más residuos pues está practicamente al 100%. Por eso creo que deberian construir no solo uno sino varios para poder almacenar todos los residuos nucleares que creamos pues muchos de ellos van a parar Francia.

----------


## Xuquer

> En El Cabril(Cordoba) se encuentra un cementero nuclear. Está en plena Sierra de Hornachuelos y muy bien camuflado. Pero a él no pueden llegar más residuos pues está practicamente al 100%. Por eso creo que deberian construir no solo uno sino varios para poder almacenar todos los residuos nucleares que creamos pues muchos de ellos van a parar Francia.



 Y en Francia nos cuesta un riñón a las arcas del estado  :Frown:

----------


## San Ateo

> Y en Francia nos cuesta un riñón a las arcas del estado


Creo que no estás en lo cierto. No cuesta a las arcas del estado sino que el coste del reprocesamiento que se realiza en Francia lo paga Enresa con dinero de un fondo al que aportan las empresas propietarias de las centrales nucleares (antes lo aportábamos los consumidores a través de la factura de la luz, pero en los dos últimos años se ha cambiado la legislación y ya sólo lo pagan las propias centrales)

----------


## Xuquer

> Creo que no estás en lo cierto. No cuesta a las arcas del estado sino que el coste del reprocesamiento que se realiza en Francia lo paga Enresa con dinero de un fondo al que aportan las empresas propietarias de las centrales nucleares (antes lo aportábamos los consumidores a través de la factura de la luz, pero en los dos últimos años se ha cambiado la legislación y ya sólo lo pagan las propias centrales)



No digo yo que tu no lleves razón, puede ser   :Confused: 

Yo simplemente he repetido lo que he leido... y en sitios distintos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Fuente : http://www.libertaddigital.com/econo...ir-1276382525/

La mayoría de los residuos nucleares españoles son enviados a un almacén situado en el sur de Francia, con *un coste diario de 40.000 euros* que sufragamos los ciudadanos a través *del recibo de la luz*. Montilla impulsó la construcción del ATC porque a partir de este año, *2010, el coste sube 60.000 euros diarios*. En los cinco años que han pasado desde que se aprobó el proyecto no se ha hecho nada. Mientras los políticos se pelean por evitar que se lleve a su región, los ciudadanos seguimos pagando a Francia. Desde 1994*, más de 200 millones de euros*.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está claro que para para este derroche de dinero diario hacia Francia hay que construir varios cementarios aquí, porque aparte de parar ese derroche creará muchos puestos de trabajo que ahora vienen muy bien.

----------


## Salut

> No digo yo que tu no lleves razón, puede ser  
> 
> Yo simplemente he repetido lo que he leido... y en sitios distintos 
> 
> 
> Fuente : http://www.libertaddigital.com/econo...ir-1276382525/


Todo lo que leas en LD cogelo con pinzas, porque ni la mitad será verdad.


Lo que se paga a Francia por los residuos nucleares sale de ENRESA, que se financió hasta hace unos pocos años por vía factura de la luz (en total aprox. 5.000 millones de ), pero que ahora pagan los propietarios de las centrales nucleares.

En otras palabras: igual el no tener un ATC supone un despilfarro de dinero "originariamente público" (aunque realmente fue una subvención pública al sector nuclear -privado-), pero ni de coña se va a reflejar en nuestra factura de la luz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aunque ahora lo paguen los dueños de las centrales nucleares lo que nosotros pagamos en su dia con nuestras facturas de la luz se podria haber ahrrado si hubieromos tenido suficiente responsabilidad y recursos para hacernos cargo de los residuos generados.

----------


## Mureco

Madre mia que desconocimiento sobre el tema veo por aqui, asi nos va.
He leido varias cosas que no son ciertas y otras con las que discrepro,
De las centrales nucleares no solo se benefician los pueblos del área donde se encuentran, sino que nos beneficiamos todo el país debido a que si la energia que estas generan es mas barata, exige menos inversion para la importacion de combustible y por lo tanto esto se traduce en que genera riqueza para el pais entero.
El cementerio de el Cabril (Córdoba) no está ni mucho menos lleno, está entorno a un 30% de su capacidad, `por lo que le queda mucho tiempo de momento para seguir en servicio, mas todavía si se amplia, que sería posible. 
Por otro lado, este cementerio de el Cabril es para residuos de media y baja actividad, y el que a abierto el debate es para residuos de alta.
Por último, con un poco mas de cultura sobre la energia nuclear, cambiaría radicalmente nuestra opinion general acerca de ella, ya que si conociesemos como se trabaja con este tipo de energia, veriamos que el resto de la industria esta en el tercer mundo con respecto a las medidas de seguridad que se emplean en esta industria. 
Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Madre mia que desconocimiento sobre el tema veo por aqui, asi nos va.
> He leido varias cosas que no son ciertas y otras con las que discrepro,
> De las centrales nucleares no solo se benefician los pueblos del área donde se encuentran, sino que nos beneficiamos todo el país debido a que si la energia que estas generan es mas barata, exige menos inversion para la importacion de combustible y por lo tanto esto se traduce en que genera riqueza para el pais entero.
> El cementerio de el Cabril (Córdoba) no está ni mucho menos lleno, está entorno a un 30% de su capacidad, `por lo que le queda mucho tiempo de momento para seguir en servicio, mas todavía si se amplia, que sería posible. 
> Por otro lado, este cementerio de el Cabril es para residuos de media y baja actividad, y el que a abierto el debate es para residuos de alta.
> Por último, con un poco mas de cultura sobre la energia nuclear, cambiaría radicalmente nuestra opinion general acerca de ella, ya que si conociesemos como se trabaja con este tipo de energia, veriamos que el resto de la industria esta en el tercer mundo con respecto a las medidas de seguridad que se emplean en esta industria. 
> Un saludo



Desconocimiento puede que lo hayas notado, algunos somos neofitos en el tema, pero no he visto animadversión contra la energía nuclear  :Confused: 

De todos modos te doy al bienvenida al foro y te agradezco tus aportaciones al mismo  :Cool:   poco a poco iremos abandonando nuestras lagunas de ignorancia  :Embarrassment: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Madre mia que desconocimiento sobre el tema veo por aqui, asi nos va.
> He leido varias cosas que no son ciertas y otras con las que discrepro,
> De las centrales nucleares no solo se benefician los pueblos del área donde se encuentran, sino que nos beneficiamos todo el país debido a que si la energia que estas generan es mas barata, exige menos inversion para la importacion de combustible y por lo tanto esto se traduce en que genera riqueza para el pais entero.
> El cementerio de el Cabril (Córdoba) no está ni mucho menos lleno, está entorno a un 30% de su capacidad, `por lo que le queda mucho tiempo de momento para seguir en servicio, mas todavía si se amplia, que sería posible. 
> Por otro lado, este cementerio de el Cabril es para residuos de media y baja actividad, y el que a abierto el debate es para residuos de alta.
> Por último, con un poco mas de cultura sobre la energia nuclear, cambiaría radicalmente nuestra opinion general acerca de ella, ya que si conociesemos como se trabaja con este tipo de energia, veriamos que el resto de la industria esta en el tercer mundo con respecto a las medidas de seguridad que se emplean en esta industria. 
> Un saludo


Hola Mureco:

Yo no conosco mucho el tema de la energia nuclear, lo que si te puedo decir es que como tu dices las medidas de seguridad son maximas, he estado en el cementerio del Cabril 2 o 3 veces a llevar material de obra con mi camión y lo he podido comprobar, ademas el desayuno es gratis tipo bufe muy bueno por cierto  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> Por último, con un poco mas de cultura sobre la energia nuclear, cambiaría radicalmente nuestra opinion general acerca de ella, ya que si conociesemos como se trabaja con este tipo de energia, veriamos que el resto de la industria esta en el tercer mundo con respecto a las medidas de seguridad que se emplean en esta industria. 
> Un saludo


Esto que dices de las medidas de seguridad es muy cierto, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el riesgo no sólo se mide por _probabilidad de incidente_, sino también por _severidad de incidente_.

A la energía nuclear se le ha controlado bastante la probabilidad de incidente, pero la severidad siempre será inasumible para un país (allí tienes el ejemplo de Chernobil, que aunque hubiera negligencias [= afecta a la probabilidad] sí es una muestra fidedigna de la severidad.

No es ninguna casualidad que las compañías aseguradoras se negaran a asegurar a una central nuclear, hasta que los diferentes gobiernos limitaron la responsabilidad aplicable a unos 1.200 millones de € (la propia CN cuesta más, así que imaginate el mal gusto de esta broma).


Respecto al argumento económico, una CN tiene unos costes de inversión altísimos (entre 7 y 10 veces superiores a los de una CTCC), de tecnología eminentemente extranjera. 

Imagino que donde dices _"exige menos inversion para la importacion de combustible"_ te refieres a que exige menos *GASTO* en importación de combustible. Lo cual sí que es cierto, pero no necesariamente supone "un beneficio para todo el país": hay que realizar un balance coste-beneficio teniendo en cuenta el coste de inversión.

La CN sí que rebaja la factura eléctrica, al entrar a coste marginal 0. Sin embargo, al tener un coste de inversión tan grande, sólo puede subsistir con subvenciones públicas y/o con un alto peso en el _mix_ energético de tecnologías de alto coste marginal (p. ej. grupos de gasoil).

Al adolecer de los mismos "defectos económicos" que las energías renovables, que impiden su existencia en un mercado libre, debemos tener muy en cuenta que tanto las CN como las renovables (mutuamente excluyentes, al luchar en el mismo nicho de mercado) son una simple apuesta política. 



Desde luego, acusar al personal de desconocimiento y de creerse presuntas falacias ecologistas es entrar cual elefante en cacharrería en un foro donde hasta ahora nadie se ha posicionado ni a favor ni en contra de la energía nuclear. Se nota a la legua que sólo pretendes hacer proselitismo, en vez de compartir conocimiento.

----------


## San Ateo

> Respecto al argumento económico, una CN tiene unos costes de inversión altísimos (entre 7 y 10 veces superiores a los de una CTCC), de tecnología eminentemente extranjera. 
> 
> Imagino que donde dices _"exige menos inversion para la importacion de combustible"_ te refieres a que exige menos *GASTO* en importación de combustible. Lo cual sí que es cierto, pero no necesariamente supone "un beneficio para todo el país": hay que realizar un balance coste-beneficio teniendo en cuenta el coste de inversión.
> 
> La CN sí que rebaja la factura eléctrica, al entrar a coste marginal 0. Sin embargo, al tener un coste de inversión tan grande, sólo puede subsistir con subvenciones públicas y/o con un alto peso en el _mix_ energético de tecnologías de alto coste marginal (p. ej. grupos de gasoil).
> 
> Al adolecer de los mismos "defectos económicos" que las energías renovables, que impiden su existencia en un mercado libre, debemos tener muy en cuenta que tanto las CN como las renovables (mutuamente excluyentes, al luchar en el mismo nicho de mercado) son una simple apuesta política.


Sólo un comentario Salut.

Creo que está demostrado por distintos estudios que, si tenemos en cuenta toda su vida útil, la energía nuclear es la más barata de todas las que tenemos disponibles.

No es cierto que sea una tecnología que solo pueda subsistir con subvenciones públicas. Lo que sucede es que el peso de la inversión inicial es tan brutal que hay un riesgo enorme en la recuperación de la inversión si cambia el marco regulatorio del sector.

Eso es lo que ha pasado en los últimos años. Cuando se hicieron las centrales nucleares estas no pagaban los impuestos que pagan ahora, ni los seguros que pagan ahora, ni el coste de reprocesamiento del combustible.

Como ves, todos son tasas o impuestos REGULADOS por el gobierno. Lo que están pidiendo los inversores en nucleares en cualquier sitio del mundo es que se les garantice que, a lo largo de sus 60 años de vida, no van a cambiar estos conceptos (hablando en plata, que no les van a subir los impuestos).

Lo demás es su riesgo pero asumir riesgo del Gobierno a lo largo de 60 años es más de lo que cualquier empresa puede asumir. No olvidemos que las empresas piden el dinero a sus accionistas que somos todos (si no tenemos acciones directamente, mucha gente tiene planes de pensiones o fondos de inversión). Pedir dinero a 60 años es muy duro si no se garantiza una alta rentabilidad y un riesgo bajo.

Cuando os preguntéis si eso tiene que ser así, pensad si vosotros prestaríais vuestro dinero a tal inversión (sólo punto de vista económico, no ético).

En conclusión, la inversión en nucleares es una apuesta política o ética, pero creo que decir que no es económico o barato es faltar a la verdad

----------


## Salut

^^ Es que sólo faltaría que las centrales nucleares no pagaran un seguro de Responsabiliad Civil ni el coste de procesar sus residuos. Hasta fechas muy recientes todo eso lo asumia el Estado vía tasa en la factura de la luz.

En cuanto a la viabilidad económica, varias cosas:

- No he dicho que el kWh producido tenga un coste económico alto, sino que tiene un elevado coste de inversión y un bajo coste marginal. Cualquiera que sepa algo de finanzas, coincidirá en que esto supone un enorme problema para una penetración significativa en el mercado: revientas los precios y no puedes recuperar tu inversión. Por ello, dependes de que el mercado esté dominado por tecnologías con alto coste marginal.

- El principal riesgo para el inversor en energía nuclear no es el marco normativo, sino ante todo los tipos de interés. A la energía nuclear no la mató Chernobil, sino ante todo la subida de tipos de interés de los años 80. Y justo ahora que vuelven a estar bajos, vuelve el discurso pro-nuclear.

- Con todas estas circunstancias, la energía nuclear financiada desde el sector privado sólo tiene viabilidad económica en unas condiciones muy estrechas... lejos de la volatilidad que domina nuestra época. Sólo puede asegurarse esta inversión con fuertes regulaciones estatales que la protejan de desplomes del precio de la electricidad, de las subidas o bajadas[*] excesivas de tipos de interés... y de su responsabilidad civil, que ninguna aseguradora del mundo está dispuesta a asumir.
[*] Bajadas, por los altos costes de desmantelamiento a final del ciclo.



Todos estos problemas, salvo el de Responsabilidad Civil, son muy similares a las energías renovables. Y luchan por exactamente el mismo nicho de mercado (carga base del sistema eléctrico). De allí que se trate de una apuesta política (nunca económica-privada), impulsada desde el sector público, en la que se tendrá que decidir entre un modelo de alta penetración renovable o un modelo de alta penetración nuclear. Nunca los dos a la vez.


PD: Además, igual que hay estudios que ponen a la nuclear como la más barata, también los hay que la ponen como la más cara. Es una simple cuestión de qué datos de partida se usen, destacando mucho el tipo de interés aplicado y si para la inversión inicial se toma el presupuesto de los estudios preliminares de la industria nuclear o el coste real en que se ha incurrido al final de la obra.



> Los costes de construcción de las centrales nucleares ha sido tradicionalmente mucho más alto de lo estimado. En EE.UU., un estudio de 75 de sus reactores nucleares muestra que sus costes construcción fueron más del 322% de lo presupuestado.[36] También en la India, el país con la experiencia más reciente en construcción de reactores nucleares, sus últimas 10 instalaciones han sobrepasado su presupuesto en una media del 300%.[36] Parte del incremento de los costes de construcción se debe al aumento de tiempo necesario para la misma: de los 66 meses de media requeridos a mediados de los 70 se ha pasado en la práctica a una media de 82 meses (casi 7 años) entre los años 2000 y 2005.[36]


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abandon...con.C3.B3micas

PD2: Y en el tema específico del cementerio nuclear... está claro que quien la hace, la paga. Nos toca apechugar, independiente de las decisiones que tomemos respecto a la energía nuclear en el futuro.

----------


## Nautilus

Siempre me hace muchísima gracia cuando en polémicas nucleares surge la desgracia de Chernobil. Si, es cierto, fue y es una terrible desgracia. Hace poco un familiar estuvo en Kiev, la cual está a 70 km de la zona de exclusión, de hecho Kiev debería estar dentro de la zona de exclusión, cosa que no ha ocurrido porque no pueden expulsar del mapa a la capital del país.

En la antigua unión soviética, se usaban un tipo de reactores llamados "reactores rápidos", debido a que no usaban moderadores (agua pesada, barras de cadmio) para absorber el exceso de neutrones que impactasen sobre otros núcleos y que no provocasen una peligrosa reacción en cadena. Esto sumado a que utilizaban plutonio como acelerador y algunos isótopos más que no son los "habituales", y el estado semiruinoso del reactor, provocó lo que provocó.

Otra cosa que me hace bastante gracia es el terror que inspiran los cementerios nucleares. Todo el mundo está aterrorizado, pero es que la gente ignora muchísimas cosas. Como por ejemplo que sería un cementerio controlado, y que la radiación Gamma se para con 22 cm de plomo. Eso y además del conocimiento de cuánta cantidad de isótopos hace falta para que se inicie una fisión espontánea, que obviamente, existen depósitos preparados para parar la radiación y el apilamiento de los bidones estaría cuidadosamente estudiado.

Yo lo que me pregunto si la gente no tiene miedo por la zona de Turmiel, Maranchón etc, zona en la que se conoce que hay vetas de Uranio con todo lo que eso implica (radiación, contaminación por isótopos del agua, epidemias de cáncer). Pero claro, todo el mundo dirá "noooo, eso no da miedo. Eso no es malo...es natural, son depósitos naturales y eso no es peligroso". Cuando la gente dice cosas así, suelo pensar en los opìáceos, sustancia madre de las drogas, que proviene de las amapolas, las cuales son muy naturales. O en el veneno de las serpientes, muchas mortales, también son naturales. O en el árbol de Curare que vi en casa de un amigo allá en Tenerife, con el que los indios de América del sur envenenaban sus cerbatanas. Todo muy natural y completamente mortal.

----------


## Salut

Por alusiones:




> Siempre me hace muchísima gracia cuando en polémicas nucleares surge la desgracia de Chernobil. Si, es cierto, fue y es una terrible desgracia. Hace poco un familiar estuvo en Kiev, la cual está a 70 km de la zona de exclusión, de hecho Kiev debería estar dentro de la zona de exclusión, cosa que no ha ocurrido porque no pueden expulsar del mapa a la capital del país.
> 
> En la antigua unión soviética, se usaban un tipo de reactores llamados "reactores rápidos", debido a que no usaban moderadores (agua pesada, barras de cadmio) para absorber el exceso de neutrones que impactasen sobre otros núcleos y que no provocasen una peligrosa reacción en cadena. Esto sumado a que utilizaban plutonio como acelerador y algunos isótopos más que no son los "habituales", y el estado semiruinoso del reactor, provocó lo que provocó.


^^ ¿Has entendido lo que he escrito? Está claro que en Chernobil no se pusieron las medidas preventivas necesarias, por lo que se aumentó muchísimo la probabilidad de accidente (hasta que finalmente ocurrió). Y está clarísimo que esa no es la situación de nuestras centrales nucleares.

Sin embargo, Chernobil es *una magnífica muestra de severidad de un accidente nuclear*. Y podría haber sido mucho peor, si no se hubiera sacrificado de vida de miles de seres humanos (los "liquidadores") para detener el incendio y construir el sarcófago.


PD: Por cierto, que la gran apuesta de la industria nuclear es.... precisamente el reactor rápido  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nautilus

Sí, he entendido muy bien lo que has dicho, pero es que no se puede comparar ni por asomo. Hay muchísimas cosas hoy en día que implican un desastre muy grande y una probabilidad muy pequeña de que ocurra, como por ejemplo un accidente de avión, pero no podemos prescindir de ellos. Buscar un modo de vida con riesgo 0 y 100% de puros beneficios para la humanidad es algo totalmente imposible. Algo que quieres implica un coste, y eso es aplicable a la mayoría de las cosas.

Bueno, y siento mucho que el panorama nuclear vaya por ese camino. Lo que es tentar a la suerte...

----------


## Salut

^^ Un accidente de avion no es ni por asomo comparable al de una central nuclear.

Accidente de avión: 300 muertos en el peor de los casos, afectando casi exclusivamente a sus usuarios

Accidente nuclear tipo chernobil: 200.000 muertos, y medio país inhabitable durante los próximos milenios... muchas veces más allá del sistema eléctrico que se beneficia de la energía.


Pero bueno, eso se arregla con un simple referendum. Si la gente prefiere pagar unos centimillos de € menos (asumiendo que su coste sea bajo) a cambio de un riesgo tan grande, pues estamos en democracia para bien y para mal. Pero que se plantee en términos objetivos.

----------


## San Ateo

> ^^ Es que sólo faltaría que las centrales nucleares no pagaran un seguro de Responsabiliad Civil ni el coste de procesar sus residuos. Hasta fechas muy recientes todo eso lo asumia el Estado vía tasa en la factura de la luz.


Perféctamente de acuerdo contigo. Lo único que digo es que no se les puede decir al principio que se lo van a pagar y 20 años después decir que lo tienen que pagaer ellos. Estabilidad. Eso es lo importante en este tipo de inversión.




> - El principal riesgo para el inversor en energía nuclear no es el marco normativo, sino ante todo los tipos de interés. A la energía nuclear no la mató Chernobil, sino ante todo la subida de tipos de interés de los años 80. Y justo ahora que vuelven a estar bajos, vuelve el discurso pro-nuclear.


En esto parcialmente de acuerdo. Creo que el marco normativo es lo clave para las nuevas inversiones. Otra cosa es que el tipo de interés afecte (que afecta mucho). De todas formas, los tipos de interes a largo plazo (son los que habría que usar para una inversión a 60 años) son muy estables. No creo que la volatilidad de ellos afecte. En general estas inversiones bien se apalancan en el capital de las empresas promotoras, bien se financian con préstamos 'especiales' a muy largo plazo. De todas formas, estos productos 'especiales' están en el mercado (bono americano a 50 años) y se pueden conseguir.




> - Con todas estas circunstancias, la energía nuclear financiada desde el sector privado sólo tiene viabilidad económica en unas condiciones muy estrechas... lejos de la volatilidad que domina nuestra época. Sólo puede asegurarse esta inversión con fuertes regulaciones estatales que la protejan de desplomes del precio de la electricidad, de las subidas o bajadas[*] excesivas de tipos de interés... y de su responsabilidad civil, que ninguna aseguradora del mundo está dispuesta a asumir.


Lo de las responsabilidad civil es cierto. Creo que tampoco ninguna cubre contra desastres naturales y otros desastres (vamos a citar entre ellos la destrucción de una presa, que tampoco está asumida por ninguna aseguradora y por eso no hay que dejar de hacer embalses).




> Todos estos problemas, salvo el de Responsabilidad Civil, son muy similares a las energías renovables. Y luchan por exactamente el mismo nicho de mercado (carga base del sistema eléctrico). De allí que se trate de una apuesta política (nunca económica-privada), impulsada desde el sector público, en la que se tendrá que decidir entre un modelo de alta penetración renovable o un modelo de alta penetración nuclear. Nunca los dos a la vez.


De acuerdo, pero el coste de la nuclear es menor (los costes de inversión en eólica se cifran en 90-100 €/MWh y los de la nuclear nadie ha dicho nunca que sean supeiores a 75 €/MWh). No creo que ningún estudio la haya puesto por encima de ninguna renovable (al menos, yo no lo conozco).




> Pero bueno, eso se arregla con un simple referendum. Si la gente prefiere pagar unos centimillos de € menos (asumiendo que su coste sea bajo) a cambio de un riesgo tan grande, pues estamos en democracia para bien y para mal. Pero que se plantee en términos objetivos


Perfecto. La democracia es el mejor sistema. Pero que se planteen las cosas claras. Por poner un ejemplo, el día de hoy nadie sabe que un 20& de lo que paga en la factura de la luz sirve para pagar el exceso de coste de los molinos y de las placas solares (este 20% no habría que pagarlo si se hubiesen construido otras centrales, térmicas o nucleares). Está claro que ellas llevan otros problemas, pero nunca se le dice a la gente el coste de verdad.

Finalmente, otro efecto. Si seguimos siendo los más verdes de Europa nuestra factura de la luz va a seguir creciendo (hay que pagar los molinos y placas solares). Las empresas empezarán a quejarse en comparación con Francia donde ya pagan mucho menos por la luz que nosotros y la brecha se irá ampliando.

Al final, las industrias serán las que más lo sufran y la apuesta por lo 'un poquito más caro' va a convertirse en algo que moverá tioda nuestra industria fuera de nuestras fronteras.

¡Ojalá me equivoque!

----------


## Salut

^^ Matizar varias cosas:




> ). De todas formas, los tipos de interes a largo plazo (son los que habría que usar para una inversión a 60 años) son muy estables. No creo que la volatilidad de ellos afecte. En general estas inversiones bien se apalancan en el capital de las empresas promotoras, bien se financian con préstamos 'especiales' a muy largo plazo. De todas formas, estos productos 'especiales' están en el mercado (bono americano a 50 años) y se pueden conseguir.


 Indicar que los préstamos también han de considerarse como una forma de "participar en el negocio"... con los típicos préstamos de tres al cuarto en una PYME esto puede no resultar muy evidente, pero en una implicación a muy largo plazo en un sector de riesgo sí que el prestamo se acerca al concepto de "cuasi-capital".

Sería curioso ver la aceptación en el mercado de bonos corporativos a tan largo plazo. En este preciso momento tal vez sea fácil de conseguir, porque los mercados estan muy habituados a los bajos tipos (debido a la deflación japonesa y la alta tasa de ahorro china). Pero en cuanto se presente cierta turbulencia, mucho ojito que se puede cortar el grifo.

Cualquier inversor en bonos corporativos a largo plazo debería tener muy en cuenta este riesgo, aunque parece que la mayoría de la pasta procede de fondos de pensiones... es decir, gente que está gestionando dinero ajeno.





> Lo de las responsabilidad civil es cierto. Creo que tampoco ninguna cubre contra desastres naturales y otros desastres (vamos a citar entre ellos la destrucción de una presa, que tampoco está asumida por ninguna aseguradora y por eso no hay que dejar de hacer embalses).


En los desastres naturales poca "responsabilidad civil" puede haber (además de estar cubierto por el consorcio de seguros).

Respecto a los embalses, desconozco su situación exacta... pero no se trata de dejar de hacer embalses, sino de hacerles pagar los correspondientes seguros de RC. Con un buen plan de defensa no debería costar tanto.





> Perfecto. La democracia es el mejor sistema. Pero que se planteen las cosas claras. Por poner un ejemplo, el día de hoy nadie sabe que un 20& de lo que paga en la factura de la luz sirve para pagar el exceso de coste de los molinos y de las placas solares (este 20% no habría que pagarlo si se hubiesen construido otras centrales, térmicas o nucleares). Está claro que ellas llevan otros problemas, pero nunca se le dice a la gente el coste de verdad.


Fijarse sólo en la prima es una información sesgada y parcial, puesto que al entrar en el _pool_ eléctrico a coste marginal 0 bajan el precio de la electricidad.

La Asociación Empresarial Eólica ha hecho un estudio comparando estos datos, y la energía eólica presenta un balance económico claramente positivo. Datos del año 2007:
- Primas recibidas:    - 991 M€
- Reucción precio: + 1.198 M€
SALDO:                  + 207 M€

http://www.grupoindoorsol.com/pdf/20...w.aeeolica.pdf


Lo que ha hecho aumentar tantísimo la parte correspondiente a la prima ha sido la maldita burbuja fotovoltaica de hace 2 años... no se trata de un problema eólico, sino de mala planificación por parte del Gobierno.


Por cierto, bien que estaría que se desvelara toda la ayuda pública que ha recibido la tecnología nuclear... porque con las renovables la prima es absolutamente transparente, pero el ahorro en RC de las nucleares, la enorme inversión públca en I+D, etc. son totalmente desconocidas.

Este es el dato más aproximado que he podido encontrar:
" El Consejo Mundial para las Energías Renovables estima que la industria nuclear ha recibido alrededor de 1 trillón de dólares (corregidos al valor actual) de dinero público en todo el mundo, mientras que el conjunto de las energías renovables no ha recibido más que unos 50.000 millones de dólares."




> Finalmente, otro efecto. Si seguimos siendo los más verdes de Europa nuestra factura de la luz va a seguir creciendo (hay que pagar los molinos y placas solares). Las empresas empezarán a quejarse en comparación con Francia donde ya pagan mucho menos por la luz que nosotros y la brecha se irá ampliando.
> 
> Al final, las industrias serán las que más lo sufran y la apuesta por lo 'un poquito más caro' va a convertirse en algo que moverá tioda nuestra industria fuera de nuestras fronteras.


Aparte de que se ha demostrado que la eólica abarata el precio de la luz, dicha huída sólo sería cierta para industrias muy intensivas en electricidad y altamente automatizadas, como son las siderurgicas. El resto apenas se ve afectado.

Seguramente abarataríamos más la luz interconectando con otros mercados (francés, portugués y marroquí). Porque Francia ya se ha convertido en un país importador de electricidad, con un grandísimo avance de España en su cuota de mercado.

El precio que se paga en Francia es resultado de una intervención muy superior a la española, no del libre mercado.

----------

